# Custom Wakü möglichst günstig



## swapy23 (20. November 2019)

*Custom Wakü möglichst günstig*

Hi ich möchte ne Günstige Custom wakü baunen und hab dazu n paar Fragen. 

Erstens.  Wollte ich fragen ob man Als Pumpe nich eigentlich auch ne Aquarium pumoe nehmen könnte. Da gibt es ja schon günstige und leise ab 20 .
Zweitens. Könnt ihr mir günstige lüfter und Radiator Empfehlen .
Drittens. Was gibt es für gute günstige kühlflüssigkeiten. 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2019)

*AW: Custom WakÃ¼ mÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstig*

Du brauchst ein AGB und eine Pumpe und wenn jedes 20 Euro kosten würde würde es auch diese Pumpe machen.
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
Wird in so einem Fall immer gerne empfohlen, da die Pumpe sehr gut ist und auch noch sehr leise.

Radiatoren am besten auch von magicool nehmen, da sie auch gut und günstig sind.
Radiatoren fuer Wasserkuehlungen online kaufen

Als Kühlflüssigkeit ist DP-Ultra sehr gut und im Preis ganz ok.
aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l

Destiliertes Wasser kann aber genauso gut genutzt werden wenn alles nur aus Kupfer besteht und kein Alu mit verbaut wird, dann kommst du noch günstiger davon. Ich habe sogar 3/4 destiliertes Wasser drin und 1/3 1/4 DP-Ultra, kann daher falls erwünscht auch verdünnt verwendet werden.

Günstige Lüfter kannst auch Arctic P12 nehmen, hatte zwar noch keine, aber diese werden gerne empfohlen wenn es gute und günstige Lüfter sein sollen.
Arctic P12 PWM PST Luefter, schwarz - 120mm
Arctic P14 PWM PST Luefter, schwarz - 140mm

Pumpen aus dem Aquarium Bereich kannst nicht direkt mit der Bordspannung des Rechners laufen lassen, da diese mit Wechselstrom statt Gleichspannung laufen. Zwar gibt es die Aquastream Pumpe die ursprünglich auch aus diesem Bereich kommt, aber hier wurde früher auch eine Elektronische Steuerung verwendet um Gleichspannung verwenden zu können. Früher war dieses noch eine separate Platine was heute mit in die Elektronik gewandert ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. November 2019)

*AW: Custom Wakü möglichst günstig*

Günstig ist immer schwierig, es geht zwar ganz gut für 200€, da kann man es aber auch lassen und bei Luft bleiben.
Man kann sich problemlos einen Loop für diesen Preis bauen, damit hat man sogar nicht den letzten Ranz, aber die Vorteile einer Wasserkühlung zeigen sich erst, wenn man eskaliert. Gerade die Grafikkarte profitiert enorm, bringt aber eine gewaltige Menge Hitze in den Kreislauf. Zusätzlich geht nichts über Radiatorfläche, damit steht und fällt die Kühlleistung und damit die Lautstärke.
Man kann dabei natürlich auch nur für die Optik bauen, aber auch das kostet extra. 
Wenn du es nur zum Basteln machen willst, nur zu, aber erwarte keine Wunder bei der Kühlleistung.
Wenn es auf Optik nicht ankommt und einem paar °C egal sind, kann man auch ganz eskalieren und das ganze für deutlich unter 100€ bauen, das ist aber reines DIY.


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2019)

*AW: Custom Wakü möglichst günstig*

Genau so ist es, denn einige Leute gehen davon aus das nur auf Grund das mit Wasser gekühlt wird eine Wasserkühlung kühler sein muss. Das ist aber so nicht ganz richtig. Zwar kann Wasser Wärme besser aufnehmen und auch besser transportieren, aber das Wasser alleine ist nicht in der Lage ein Kühleffekt zu erbringen, denn das Kühlwasser würde langsam aber sicher immer wärmer werden. Erreicht eine Wassertemperatur als Beispiel 50 °C musst du noch ein Delta von mindestens 10-15°C dazu rechnen und so kommst du nicht unter 65°C. In diesem Beispiel daher dann nicht unbedingt besser als mit Luftkühlung.

Denn auch das Wasser muss wieder ausreichend herunter gekühlt werden und hier kommt es dann auf die Menge der Fläche an. Denn ist zu wenig Fläche vorhanden können die Lüfter nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt entgegen wirken... Beispiel bis 45°C und plus Delta ist dann die anliegende Temperatur.

Mit ausreichend Kühlfläche kann noch weiter herunter gekühlt werden, jedoch nicht unter der Umgebungstemperatur. Zum Beispiel im Keller bei 10°C kommst nicht darunter oder im Hochsommer bei 30°C Raumtemperatur kommst auch nicht darunter. 

Bezieht dann der Radiator die Luft aus dem Gehäuse statt aus dem Raum können noch ein paar Grad dazu kommen. Daher ist auch der Vorteil eines Radiators das ganze an einem Ort zu bringen wo der Radiator nicht zwangläufig im Rechner verbaut sein muss oder zumindest so das er nicht aus dem Gehäuse die Luft beziehen muss. Denn ein Luftkühler kann nur aus dem Gehäuse die Kühlluft beziehen und ist daher davon abhängig wie gut die Luft im Gehäuse zu- und abgeführt wird.

Beispiel meine zwei Radiatoren im Rechner + mein Mora außerhalb was im Raum steht. Ich habe so viel Kühlfläche verbaut das selbst wenn ich die Lüfter mit max. Drehzahl drehen lassen würde nicht unter die Umgebungstemperatur kommen würde. Daher kann ich dann die Lüfter auch selbst mit Last langsam drehen lassen und mein Rechner wird selbst mit Last und niedrige Drehzahl der Lüfter lautlos, da selbst mit solch niedrigen Drehzahlen mein Kühlwasser immer noch sehr gut abgekühlt wird. Wo andere mit geringer Fläche auf 45°C und mehr kommen, komme ich mit der selben Last nur auf 28-30°C Wassertemperatur und das obwohl meine Lüfter nicht über 500 U/min drehen.

Ich könnte sogar auf nur 350 U/min gehen und würde dann statt auf 30°C halt dann auf 35-37°C kommen, was für meiner Wasserkühlung oder meinen Komponenten keine Rolle spielen würde. Aber ich habe lieber die 30°C da ich meine Lüfter mit 500 U/min noch nicht hören kann und bevorzuge dann deshalb lieber diese niedrigere Temperatur des Wassers.

Bedenken musst du noch das beim Prozessor keine Wunder geschehen können und selbst eine Wasserkühlung nicht so viel wie bei einer Grafikkarte bewirken kann. Daher ist bei einer guten Wasserkühlung im Vergleich zu einer Luftkühlung nicht viel drin. Bei mir hat es nach dem Umbau nur 10°C bessere Temperaturen gebracht. Bei der Grafikkarte hingegen hat es sehr viel mehr ausgemacht und bin von 75° auf nur 40-43°C runter gekommen. Der Prozessor heizt durch die schnelle Leistungsaufnahme so schnell intern auf das die Temperatur dazu nicht gut und schnell genug abgeführt werden kann.

Leider schwirren hier bei Leuten die sich nicht gut damit auskenne das Glauben das man ein Prozessor super kühl bekommt.
Lass es daher mit ausreichender Kühlfläche 10-15°C kommen und dann bist du damit gut dran. Mit wenig Radiatorenfläche wirst du noch nicht mal diesen Vorteil erreichen.

Der optische Aspekt spielt natürlich oft auch eine Rolle und die Bastel Leidenschaft was dazu kommen könnte.

Was @Sinusspass schreibt ist daher vollkommen richtig, wenn du es machst, dann richtig, denn ansonsten wirst du nur Geld ausgegeben und bezüglich der erreichten Temperaturen enttäuscht sein. Dann bist du sogar kostenmäßig besser dran dir eine AIO zu kaufen, die dann im prinzip auch nichts anderes ist und das Grundprinzip ohne ein AGB das selbe ist.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. November 2019)

*AW: Custom WakÃ¼ mÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstig*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar *3/4* destiliertes Wasser drin und *1/3* DP-Ultra, kann daher falls erwünscht auch verdünnt verwendet werden.



13/12 Inhalt - Respekt! Läuft das nicht über?


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2019)

*AW: Custom Wakü möglichst günstig*

Hast gut aufgepasst... habe mich vertippt... ist durchgestrichen und korrigiert. 

Im übrigem habe ich da nichts gemessen, ich habe alles abgelassen und da in Radiatoren und manchen Blocks trotz Kugelhahn nicht alles raus kommt habe ich das restliche DP-Ultra drin gelassen und dann alles mit destiliertes Wasser einfach aufgefüllt. Sollte eine kleine Vorreinigung sein und es war im Grunde gar nicht geplant das ganze mit destiliertes Wasser zu betreiben. Aber da es gut läuft und sich nichts negatives zeigt habe ich es die letzten Monate dabei gelassen.

Spiele ehe mit dem Gedanken auf Hardtubing umzusteigen, daher belasse ich es erstmals dabei. Aber betreiben kann man das ganze auch mit destiliertes Wasser und darauf wollte ich im Grunde nur hinaus.


----------



## swapy23 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Custom Wakü möglichst günstig*

Erstmal Danke für eure antworten ! 
Eigentlich wollte ich die wakü hauptsächlich für dem optischen zweck haben. Da der Ryzen 5 2600 eh nicht so der große Hitzkopf ist. Graka wollte ich auch erst mal bei luft belassen und später noch umsteigen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2019)

*AW: Custom Wakü möglichst günstig*

Finde eine AIO oder Wakü aus optischen und auch aus Platzgründen immer besser.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich eine AIO im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut und was war ich froh nie wieder den CPU-Kühler ausbauen zu müssen wenn doch mal die Grafikkarte ausgebaut werden muss, da ich mit seinem alten fetten Luftkühler nicht an die Verriegelung der Grafikkarte dran kam. Einige Zeit später ging im Rechner meiner Tochter der vordere Lüfter defekt und die Front dazu war schnell abgenommen und der Lüfter ausgebaut. Jedoch haben wir damals als mein Sohn die AIO bekommen hat seinen fetten Kühler bei ihr verbaut und ich kam nicht an den Stecker des Lüfters auf dem Mainboard dran. Ich konnte machen was ich wollte, am ende musste ich die Grafikkarte ausbauen um an den Stecker dran kommen zu können.

Was habe ich mir da eine cutom Wakü oder AIO gewünscht. 
Ganz davon abgesehen muss man sich bei der Auswahl der Arbeitsspeicher keine Gedanken mehr machen und die können dann auch schöne RGBs mit beinhalten.

Früher war ich Geil auf große fette Luftkühler und bei meiner Auswahl konnten sie nicht groß genug sein... 
Aber heute finde ich sie nicht mehr so schön, denn optisch macht eine Wasserkühlung doch mehr aus.


----------



## swapy23 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Custom Wakü möglichst günstig*

Hallo

Mir taucht sich schon wiederein Problem auf nähmlich passt die wakü überhaupt in mein gewünschtes case. Ich wollte nähmlich alles in einem cooler master Master box q 300l verbauen. Wird das nicht vieleicht ein bisschen eng ?


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2019)

*AW: Custom Wakü möglichst günstig*

Natürlich wird es eng.
Aber ich kann dir da nicht groß helfen da ich das Gehäuse auch nur aus Produktbeschreibungen kenne oder Youtube.

In diesem Video wird ein Kühler/Pumpen/AGB verwendet, was ich so nicht empfehlen kann, denn dann kannst auch direkt eine AIO einbauen. Solche Pumpen bekommst du nicht entkoppelt und daher muss da schon eine Pumpe vom sich aus sehr leise laufen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVvNjPaFwvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqWJxBzlTSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem Fall wird eine AIO verbaut und die Cooler Master AIO haben wir bei uns auch verbaut.

Die Pumpe davon ist überraschenderweise sehr leise. Mein Rat... kauf dir auch diese AIO und gut ist. Die hast du schneller verbaut und bekommst auch gut unter. Eine custom Wakü würde dir bis auf die Flexibilität alles immer weiter ausbauen zu können und deren Optik ehe keine Vorteile. Du wirst daher viel Geld ausgeben ohne irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber einer AIO zu haben. Eine Cooler Master AIO mit einem 240mm Radiator kostet an die 60-70 Euro.


----------



## swapy23 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Custom Wakü möglichst günstig*

Mmh ja eine quo wäre in so nem case schon praktischer. Aber kennt ihr vieleicht andere micra atx cases die vieleicht ein bisschen mehr Platz für sowas bieten würden


----------

